# Red House - Gary Moore



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Love this one...Gary Moore performing a smokin version of Red House.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXYjEMTQRm0&feature=rec-HM-r2

It's from the Strat Pack DVD...


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I've got this on Blu-Ray, the whole concert is awesome.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

That tone??..pass thanks. He should stick to Les Pauls. 

CT.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Still sounds like Gary with the strat. I like the tone! Neck SC and just killing the amp! Blistering sound! Love it!


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get a good tab version of Red House? I would love to learn this song!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

www.musicnotes.com has it

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Awesome!! Best version I've heard of that and I thought the tone was just fine. :smile:


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

CocoTone said:


> That tone??..pass thanks. He should stick to Les Pauls.
> 
> CT.


Love the song, good playing - I couldn't listen to the whole thing because of the tone either.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

It'd probably be great to experience live, but 9.5 minutes of that is a lot to watch on a video. Not really a criticism of Gary Moore though - I find that with a lot of extended live guitar wankery.


----------

